# Barley rings anyone???



## Guest (Oct 12, 2012)

Right, after being asked on quite a few occasions if there is any way to order smaller bags of barley rings I thought that I would start to get a few bags in so that I can split them to sell on to people so that they don't have to buy 15kg's all at once when they only have a couple of rabbits 

My price list is as follows:

250g - £1.50 + postage
500g - £2.50 + postage
1kg - £6.00 + postage

If anyone wants an amount I haven't listed just ask and I'll work out the price


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

That's a brilliant idea. I share the big bag with Bobtails when I get them and top up from them when I need it if they still have some when I run out.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

whaht are barley rings?


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2012)

metame said:


> whaht are barley rings?











They are a great healthy treat that can also be used to help put on weight after/during being poorly.
You should only feed 2-3 for a healthy bun and you can up that too 4-5(max) to help put on weight


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

ah ok cool
i'd be interested in buying some to try


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Ooh they sound interesting, might go for 250g, but I'd probably come & pick em up if it's alright, I'm sure Jamie would be interested too


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2012)

metame said:


> ah ok cool
> i'd be interested in buying some to try


How much would you like?



simplysardonic said:


> Ooh they sound interesting, might go for 250g, but I'd probably come & pick em up if it's alright, I'm sure Jamie would be interested too


Any excuse to come snuggle my fluffs eh? 
Jamie is already on the list


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

250 i think


----------



## suzyjo (Apr 23, 2012)

I'd be interested in 250g for a try


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2012)

metame said:


> 250 i think





suzyjo said:


> I'd be interested in 250g for a try


You're both on my list, I am setting up a paypal account as we speak so once that is sorted I'll pm you for your address


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ooo my old buns LOVED barley rings, so did the piggers! I think Ill look into getting them a big bag, Im sure they'll make a dent in it between them over winter


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I actually have thought about doing the same thing a few times Bernie, but never got around to it 

Thought about it with the A&P pellets aswell so people don't have to buy a 15kg bag


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> I actually have thought about doing the same thing a few times Bernie, but never got around to it
> 
> *Thought about it with the A&P pellets aswell so people don't have to buy a 15kg bag :*)


I already had that thought, was gonna get some bags in soon


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I already had that thought, was gonna get some bags in soon


Lol, great minds and all that 
I'll forget it and let you get them in lol, dad will be happy to not have a load of bags stored!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2012)

Just thought I'd bump this because my paypal is finally sorted 

I will pm the people on my list :thumbsup:


----------



## rotts05 (Jan 12, 2009)

Could you pm me your paypal and a total for 500g please?


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2012)

I`m sure Roger would love em but how much postage for 250g?


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2012)

New Puppy Mum said:


> I`m sure Roger would love em but how much postage for 250g?


It will be £4.20 including postage for 250g


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

What are Barley rings? And d'you give them rabbits mixed in with their food as a change? Or instead of nuggets?


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> What are Barley rings? And d'you give them rabbits mixed in with their food as a change? Or instead of nuggets?


There is a picture on the front page, they are used as a treat and to help to put on weight depending on how many you give.


----------



## suzyjo (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you Bernie! Think it's safe to say they are a hit with the buns.. Just picked them up from post office (because I wasn't in when they were delivered on Saturday  ) 
Safe to say when these are munched up I will be putting in another order for a bigger bag lol 
I think I read earlier in the thread they are quite fattening though??

Anyway..

Scamp munching and Dylan coming in to investigate 








Millie mid munch


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm glad they went down well 

Yes barley is fattening, and they are great for getting condition on so you do have to treat them like a treat rather than an everyday thing 
Just keep an eye when feeding them, if they start to put on too much weight then just cut back on how many you feed 

Mine all get one each on late night checks


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2012)

Bumpy, bumpy


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Bumpy, bumpy


I've no doubt Buddy would love some (he is a complete eating machine!) but he's definitely in danger of being on the chunky side at the moment, so I think I will have to steer clear of extra treats for the time being...!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Very old thread but I am speaking out in favour of barley rings. 

Not only have they helped a friend's rabbit that couldn't tolerate any of the usual brands of pellets (and some unusual ones), but was almost wasting away until she tried them. 

Yes they are high in fat, but consider what the fats derive from - very high in Omega 3 from the linseed. I speak from experience here, it is hard to get rabbits to eat linseed, either in its natural form as flax seed, in linseed cake, or in jelly.

Mine eat a lot of hay - have a lot of veg esp foraged greens, but when the weather is cold, or they have babies, or of they need a little bit of extra condition for a show, OR are in a heavy moult, then barley rings seem to do the job.


----------

